

The No. 1 reason for unfriending on Facebook? "frequent, unimportant posts." - freejoe76
http://blogs.denverpost.com/coverthespread/2010/10/top-reasons-for-facebook-unfriending/

======
_delirium
It seems many people must have a lot of Facebook friends they don't really
know? I don't think I'd remove an _actual_ friend, or even moderate
acquaintance, simply because they posted too much unimportant stuff, or posted
political/religious stuff I didn't want to see--- I'd just hide their posts
from my feed. But I could see it being an impetus to remove someone I realized
I didn't actually know.

Or perhaps the "hide posts from feed" thing isn't a widely known alternative?

~~~
mxavier
It's kind of tricky. I don't have a big problem with friends of mine who post
their Farmville junk on their streams because it is dead simple to block those
types of updates. Unfortunately, facebook doesn't offer a "filter this user's
complaints about things you don't care about" so your options are to unfriend
or block them from your stream. If you use Facebook mostly for the stream, if
you block all stream posts, you might as well just remove them.

~~~
tim_iles
In the summer I made a Chrome extension to block status updates about the
World Cup from my notifications stream, and replace them with a philosophical
quote from twitter, or a picture from Flickr's API. It worked, and was fun.

I should resurrect that project, and blog about my experience creating it.

------
27182818284
Often comedians joke, "Nobody cares about what you ate for breakfast!"

But that isn't true! Your significant other does care and maybe your friend
who gave you the recipe. The problem is that it isn't easy to prioritize
certain items to certain people. I don't care what a friend from high school
ate, but I do find it interesting to see what a friend who is a professional
chef makes each night because it is often interesting to read and opens
conversations.

I believe this has been submitted to HN before and I find it to have a lot of
good insights into what social networks do vs how real life actually works.
[http://www.slideshare.net/padday/the-real-life-social-
networ...](http://www.slideshare.net/padday/the-real-life-social-network-v2)
(it is long but worth it)

------
S_A_P
I actually ended up "unfriending" facebook all together for frequent
unimportant posts. I also found myself getting irritated with friends and
family members from all the group invites, farmville updates, etc. and figured
that facebook was mainly serving to undermine my real relationships with
people. I have noticed Im much happier (and have much more free time) since I
have kicked the facebook habit. Not trying to sound preachy though, do what
makes you happy.

------
thomas
anyone surprised? probably the same goes for unfollowing on twitter

~~~
kscaldef
Actually, mildly so since Facebook gives you the ability to "Hide" people.

------
jlgbecom
Better ability to categorize friends and have targeted "feeds" would help
mitigate this.

------
9ec4c12949a4f3
google for: Annoying Facebook Girl Meme

